# Livro sobre climatologia



## Paramonte (2 Jul 2012 às 14:28)

Caros meterologistas

Sou leigo em meteorologia a registei-me neste site hoje.

Sou, no entanto, muito interessado em climatologia de Portugal e tb Peninsula Ibérica.

Precisava de um bom livro com dados históricos, de precipitação pluvial sobretudo e águas subterrâneas.

Obrigado


----------

